# Wasps!!.. Attn. BUGS??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It appears we have several wasps nests under the roof of our new house! There are 2 smaller ones that are within reach which we spray with fly spray/insectacide and they've all but gone. There are bigger ones higher up. Someon suggested we blast them with a pressure washer, altho we're a bit frightened cos it seems to me that wasps bear grudges???? If we dont call a specialist out, hoe can we get rid of them and if we do have to call someone out, how much would be a reasonable price??? BTW Bugs, if we were in your area, we'd have no hesitation in calling you out, but I think we're way too far for you!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

How are your wasps doing Jo? Have you managed to sort them?:boxing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> How are your wasps doing Jo? Have you managed to sort them?:boxing:


ish... My OH sprayed a load of fly spray itno the nests and they fled!! But there are still a few around!! They're nasty little things, they seen to be capable of bearing a grudge! If you swot one and miss, it knows and tries to attack you.... or am I becoming paranoid??????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ish... My OH sprayed a load of fly spray itno the nests and they fled!! But there are still a few around!! They're nasty little things, they seen to be capable of bearing a grudge! If you swot one and miss, it knows and tries to attack you.... or am I becoming paranoid???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


I used to have nightmares about them....it's jellyfish now..lol!! Does smoking them out work the same for wasps as for bees?? I suppose it does but wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of their rage!!!!!

There are loads of em around our swimming pool at the mo and very dozy. Had a difficult time sorting out a spot where there wasn't any yesterday. Little blighters!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> hoe can we get rid of them


What about smashing your car into them Jo....that'll teach em!

Alternatively.....try burning them like you did with your lawn!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> What about smashing your car into them Jo....that'll teach em!
> 
> Alternatively.....try burning them like you did with your lawn!


I cant smash my car into them cos the nests are in the roof and in any case I've already smashed my car into something else LOL

I dont even want to talk about that lawn!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I cant smash my car into them cos the nests are in the roof


I'm surprised you've found something you _can't_ smash your car into Jo!

I heard they're putting up "Destruction Derby" signposts in your town now!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

My b-in-l tried a high powered hose to get wasps out. I swear that he broke the 9 second 100 meter barrier.


----------



## specialk (Sep 3, 2009)

we live in the countryside and there are lots of bees/wasps here. they normally don´t bother anyone unless there´s food around so in this case, we just use a fly swatter. they do seem to be very fond of our swimming pool. one day there were about 50 of them floating in it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

specialk said:


> we live in the countryside and there are lots of bees/wasps here. they normally don´t bother anyone unless there´s food around so in this case, we just use a fly swatter. they do seem to be very fond of our swimming pool. one day there were about 50 of them floating in it.


Yes we get a lot hanging around the pool, they like to rest on the surface and drink from it! Apparently you can buy stuff to put in the pool to make them sink when they land on the water. I just stand there with my fly swot, like I said before, it seems they know when you try to hit em and then take revenge .... they really are evil creatures!!! LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Draughtsman (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont use fly spray and dont get someone in to do it its quite easy.
You just need a can of 'wasp nest destroyer' which is stronger than 'fly spray'
spray it on the entrance to the nest then go and do something else.
when you return you should have a carpet of dead wasps on the floor.
i assume you can buy this in spain.
give it a second treatment the following day if the wasps are still around.

cheers

steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> It appears we have several wasps nests under the roof of our new house! There are 2 smaller ones that are within reach which we spray with fly spray/insectacide and they've all but gone. There are bigger ones higher up. Someon suggested we blast them with a pressure washer, altho we're a bit frightened cos it seems to me that wasps bear grudges???? If we dont call a specialist out, hoe can we get rid of them and if we do have to call someone out, how much would be a reasonable price??? BTW Bugs, if we were in your area, we'd have no hesitation in calling you out, but I think we're way too far for you!?
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry for not replying sooner, we have been looking after our friends holiday letting agency so have been "meeting and greeting" from morning till night plus dealing with all the call out for such things as "we have one towel missing" to "We have had no electric supply since 11:00 last night" 

Anyway finished now until the next lot come in at 18:00. 
Ok wasp nest. just buy the one recommended for wasps in your local supermarket (if you cant find one for wasps use one for cockroaches as it stringer than fly spray) Follow the instructions and it should be ok. Most of the wasps you get here are called paper wasps. They are the ones whoch build small "paper" type nests. If its something larger then the nest can be covered in expanding foam and then disposed of. Beware the wasps wont be happy though so make sure you put on some type of protective clothing. Most wasps can sting through thick clothes. 
Or alternatively as you cant get there with your car, learn to fly and crash into them from above


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, this is serious, but they do it the hard way here...not advised and "please don't try this at home kids..."stuff. A friend of our's in Monforte had a wasp nest in the wall of her house...in the wall of her house! What she did when we asked her advice on removing a wasp nest which was in our M-i-L's garden was : "Wait until the late evening when the wasps have settled down. Soak a rag in petrol, stick the end of it into the entrance of the wasp nest and then set it alight".  Bang. A rather dangerous solution....yet to try it, but don't fancy the wasp fireworks. Be some distance back, pressure hose at the ready, full protective clothing. But my goodness, it's a ****** pushing the lawnmower around the land and avoiding the thing.... Time to call the experts in, methinks.

Tally.xx


----------

